# repeating use of canestan pessaries - now 34 weeks



## mandimoo (Feb 28, 2011)

Is it ok to treat thrush with a canestan pessary at 34 weeks? I had a phone appointment with the doc for swab test results, and he didn't ask me about my pregnancy status, so not sure if he read my notes and therefore don't know if he is aware Im pregnant.

Also, I previously had canestan pessaries approx early Aug for thrush. After reading the leaflet it says "tell your doc if more than 2 infections within 6 months". I know that doesn't _strictly_ apply to me, because I've only had 2 infections, but it has only been 2.1/2 months.

Am I safe to use this product, taking the above into consideration?


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Yes it's fine to use but don't use applicator to insert. Recommendation in pregnancy is to gently insert using finger.


----------

